# Brandenburg, Landesverband und Amt Oder-Welse gegen Verein



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli







*Brandenburg, Landesverband und Amt Oder-Welse gegen Verein​*
In der MOZ habe ich einen interessanten Artikel gefunden, wie scheinbar der Landesanglerverband Brandenburg im Zusammenspiel mit dem "Amt Oder-Welse" die Angler und den Angelverein vor Ort ausgebootet haben:
Angler scheitern mit Pacht
http://www.moz.de/artikel-ansicht/dg/0/1/1581461



> _der Dorfsee, der Große und Kleine Buttersee und der Monplaisirsee. Sie gehören zur Gemarkung Flemsdorf und befinden sich hinter dem Ortsausgang in Richtung Schwedt. Ein Meer von Mohnblumen säumt das Ufer - ein Paradies für Angler. _



Also wollten die ortsansässigen Angelvereine die Gewässer gerne pachten. 

Auch weil die Gemeinde dem bisherigen Pächter kündigte, mit der Maßgabe, den eigenen Anglern ein Refugium zu schaffen.

So stellten die Angelverein einen Antrag zur Pacht, erfuhren dann aber, dass eine öffentliche Ausschreibung notwendig wäre.

Interessant dann: 
Nach dem erneuten Antrag schloss das Amt die eigenen Angler vor Ort dann aus  - wegen angeblicher "Formfehler" ..

Es gab dann nur noch einen zweiten Bieter - den Landesanglerverband Brandenburg....

Was da genau im einzelnen vor sich ging, ist sicher nicht einfach nachvollzuziehen, Ex-Bürgermeister und Angelvereinschef Manfred Schroeder geht auch von einem persönlichen Feldzug gegen ihn aus.

Scheinbar hat sich aber auch der Landesanglerverband nicht vorher mit ihm in Verbindung gesetzt oder eine Einigung gesucht oder erreicht - oder die MOZ konnte das nicht recherchieren.

Aber auch das zeigt schon wieder viel:
Es geht wohl wieder einmal mehr eher um die eigene Macht (wer Gewässer hat, hat die Macht), nicht zuerst um Angeln und Angler beim Verband..

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## tomsen83 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Brandenburg, Landesverband und Amt Oder-Welse gegen Verein*

Nach den vorliegenden Informationen im Artikel kann man dem Verein nur raten vor die Vergabekammer zu ziehen. Das Verfahren kriegt ne definitiv ne Rüge, wenn es sich tatsächlich so darstellt. Ob es für eine Aufhebung reicht muss dann im Einzelfall geklärt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Brandenburg, Landesverband und Amt Oder-Welse gegen Verein*

Würde ich nach bisher vorliegenden Infos auch so beurteilen..


----------



## wolkenkrieger (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Brandenburg, Landesverband und Amt Oder-Welse gegen Verein*

Was'n da jetzt das Problem?

LAVB pachtet, der Verein bekommt Pflegevertrag und wenn's darum geht, dass es dann Geld kostet (Besatz etc.), macht der LAVB die Brieftasche auf.

Und das funktioniert tatsächlich ganz gut, wenn man auf erwachsene Art und Weise seine Begehrlichkeiten artikuliert und diese auch sinnvoll sind.

Vereine, die Mitglied im LAVB sind, dürfen per Satzung ohnehin keine eigenen Pachtgewässer haben - was ich persönlich btw. auch mehr als gerecht finde (Gewässerpool und so).

Das möglicherweise plümsche Vorgehen des Amtes mal gänzlich aussen vor jetzt ... da wissen wir alle nicht, was da genau gelaufen ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Brandenburg, Landesverband und Amt Oder-Welse gegen Verein*

Vielleicht sind die ja nicht im Verband und wollten deswegen pachten und wurden da vom Verband ausgebootet mit dem Amt zusammen auf unschöne Weise?

Denn ja, Du hast recht, wenn die im Verband wären, macht das selber pachten keinen Sinn bzw. dürfen die nicht...

Aber man MUSS (auch in BBG) NICHT im Verband sein!

Sollte hier aber Amt und Verband gegen nicht verbandsgebundene Angler zusammen arbeiten, dann wärs aber mehr als ein Gschmäckle....


----------



## vermesser (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Brandenburg, Landesverband und Amt Oder-Welse gegen Verein*

Lieber Thomas, sollten das Amt und der Landesanglerverband hier zusammengearbeitet haben, so ist das klar zu begrüßen. Denn: Bisher hat Brandenburg noch nicht diese extrem zersplitterte Gewässerlandschaft, sondern einen Pool mit teils attraktiven Gewässern  und dazu noch Verbandsvertragsgewässer und die Möglichkeit, als LAV Mitglied vergünstigt Karten zu kaufen für andere Gewässer teilweise.

Wenn jeder Dorfverein "seine" Seen pachtet, um die bösen anderen auswärtigen Angler wegzuhalten, so tritt genau die Zersplitterung wie im Westen ein! 

Nein danke!


----------



## vermesser (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Brandenburg, Landesverband und Amt Oder-Welse gegen Verein*

So wie ich  das lese, wollte da irgendein querulantiger Dorfverein "seine" Seen  pachten und sie eben nicht im Pool haben! Und von wegen die Seen sind weg- die hat der LAV, *jedes* LAV Mitglied darf dort angeln! 

Sturm im Wasserglas und richtig so!!

Zum Glück ist der LAV in Brandenburg häufig der Bieter, der den Zuschlag erhält. Sonst haben wir das hier auch bald, dass jeder kleine Kacksee privat und ne extra Karte ist. 

Wir haben nämlich genau das in meiner Gegend- jeder Schxxxsee erfordert eine extra Karte für ca. 100 Euro pro Jahr und mehr. Zum Glück hat der LAV im Umfeld noch einige Gewässer.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Brandenburg, Landesverband und Amt Oder-Welse gegen Verein*

Nein, natürlich muss der Verein nicht im Verband sein und könnte dann selber pachten (gibt ja einige Vereine, die das so machen).

Ob da nun aber (bewusst) ausgebootet wurde ... bleibt tatsächlich abzuwarten.


----------



## vermesser (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Brandenburg, Landesverband und Amt Oder-Welse gegen Verein*

@ Wolkenkrieger: Ja natürlich kann der Verein das tun, es gibt natürlich so´ne kleinen Dorfvereine, die "ihren" Tümpel vor allen anderen fernhalten! Und ich  geh stark davon aus, dass das hier auch so angedacht war. 

Da sag ich mal ganz klar, wehret den Anfängen. Wenn das jeder Dorfverein tut...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Brandenburg, Landesverband und Amt Oder-Welse gegen Verein*

@ Vermesser:
Natürlich kann man das so sehen, wenn man Zentralismus will (wofür es gute Gründe gibt!).

Dann aber braucht es dazu einen transparenten Verband, der Mitbestimmung auf breiter Basis real zulässt und nicht wie in Brandenburg teilweise verhindert, so dass in Vereinen und Bezirken teilweise viel Unmut herrscht.

Zudem hat der LAVB ja auch die Angler in ganz Deutschland verraten durch die Erpressung zum DAFV (nur deswegen kam ja die nicht ausverhandelte Fusion zum jetzigen Chaosverband DAFV durch, den aber der LAVB immer noch brav mit der Kohle seiner Angler finanziert (und das inzwischen mit (fast) so viel wie für den Ex-DAV, obwohl damals der hohe Beitrag der Grund für die Erpressung  gewesen sein soll -  wir berichteten) und ist schon deswegen per se verdächtig...

Der LAVB hat viel Gutes für Angler und das Angeln im Lande erreicht, das auch einzigartig in Deutschland blieb - und (weil es nur in BBG blieb) auch seine bundespolitische Unfähigkeit bewiesen damit. 
Sowie seine Unfährigkeit als jetzt stärkster Verband im DAFV, dem DAFV auch seinen eigentlich per se anglerfreundlichen Stempel aufzudrücken..

Ich bin da immer sehr zwiegespalten, das gebe ich zu.........


----------



## gründler (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Brandenburg, Landesverband und Amt Oder-Welse gegen Verein*



vermesser schrieb:


> Wenn jeder Dorfverein "seine" Seen pachtet, um die bösen anderen auswärtigen Angler wegzuhalten, so tritt genau die Zersplitterung wie im Westen ein!
> 
> Nein danke!



Auf lange Sicht werdet ihr mehr und mehr Westverhältnisse bekommen,ob ihr wollt oder nicht.

#h


----------



## vermesser (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Brandenburg, Landesverband und Amt Oder-Welse gegen Verein*

Das befürchte ich auch! Aber in dem Fall wurde das anscheinend noch  einmal verhindert. Petrus sei Dank.


----------



## vermesser (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Brandenburg, Landesverband und Amt Oder-Welse gegen Verein*

@ Thomas: Ich werde mich  nicht zum Dauerbeschuss des Bundesverbandes äußern! Ich wage eine Beurteilung nur für BRB und MV. Und ich persönlich bin klar für Zentralismus. Ich kann für eine überschaubare Summe den gesamten Brandenburger Pool beangeln, bekomme vergünstigt Karten für weitere riesige Wasserflächen...und für 10€ mehr (MV) und ich glaube 6€ mehr (S-AH) kann ich die Pools der angrenzenden Bundesländer befischen. 

Also ganz klar pro Zentralismus und einen starken Landesverband(-verbände). Meinetwegen sollte der alles pachten, was nur irgendwie geht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Brandenburg, Landesverband und Amt Oder-Welse gegen Verein*

wie gesagt, kann man so sehen, auch wenn ein solcher Zentralismus viele Nachteile hat ...

Entsprechende Pools wären auch ohne Zentralismus bei fähigen Verbänden und Bewirtschaftern/Genossenschaften etc. problemlos machbar (gegenseitige Verträge), wenn das alles nicht so stur betonköpfig gestrige wären (in Vereinen wie Verbänden)..

Fakt ist aber so oder so:
Wen augenscheinlich nicht so ganz saubere "Geschäfte" ablaufen wie hier zu vermuten ist, das geht nun mal gar nicht - ob zentralistisch oder föderal....

Das nächste Mal ists dann NABU gegen Angler, statt Verband gegen Verein.

Und wenn dann gemauschelt wird, schreien die jetzigen Zentralisten dann auch Verrat, weils dann wahrscheinlich der NABU bekommt...

Davon ab, als leidgeprüfter Baden-Württemberger (dem wohl anglerfeindlichsten Bundesland) wäre ich dennoch für "Brandenburger" Verhältnisse (>>in Bezug Angeln) dankbar!!

Alles net so einfach....


----------



## nbaas (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Brandenburg, Landesverband und Amt Oder-Welse gegen Verein*

Hallo Thomas,

deine Berichterstattung und auch der Zeitung MOZ ist sehr einseitig dargestellt.
Ich komme aus der Uckermark und der Herr Schroeder ist seit Jahren im Streit mit dem Amt. Weiterhin benutzt er die MOZ als Medien für sein Unvermögen und gibt natürlich immer Anderen die Schuld, als mal bei sich selber anzufangen. Selbstkritik ist die größte Hürde für einen Menschen.
Der örtliche Verein hat den Antrag eindeutig falsch gestellt. Öffentliche Ausschreibungen sind lokal und online einsehbar! Somit kann das Amt dafür nicht verantwortlich gemacht werden. Es wird die Schuld auf Andere geschoben. 
Weiterhin wird in dem Artikel und dem Vorsitzenden davon gesprochen, dass die Seen für Allgemeinheit Zutritt haben sollen.
Wenn nur die Ortsvereine die Seen pachten, hat sich das mit der Allgemeinheit erledigt!
Ich finde es gut, dass gerade in Brandenburg es viele Seen über den Landesverband gibt. Dadurch wird die Vielfalt gewahrt, anstatt für jeden See eine neue Lizenz haben zu müssen.
Über die Arbeit (ob gut oder schlecht) des LAVB und des Bundesverband kann man vortrefflich diskutieren, aber dies nicht Thema. Ich bin auch nicht mit der Entwicklung und der Arbeit der Landes- und Bundesverbände einverstanden.
Fakt ist der Ortsverein hat die Seen nicht bekommen und jetzt können alle Angler des LAVB dort angeln. Dies ist doch super für alle Angler! Schade wäre wenn jeder Verein nur seine eigene Seen hat und man etliche Lizenzen kaufen müsste. 

In diesen Sinne: Petri Heil an vielen Seen und Flüssen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Brandenburg, Landesverband und Amt Oder-Welse gegen Verein*

wie gesagt, ich sehe das (siehe meine ganzen Postings dazu) das durchaus differenziert und habe das auch so geschrieben..


----------

